# Bell 5900, can it be WIFI?



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a main PVR unit for staelitte in my house with two other regular recievers. I was just wondering if I could hook up this PVR to a wireless modem or something and it send it down to my 2wire 2701HG-G router/modem. I have my modem/router in the basement where me and sister live so its close to our comps. My mom has her comp on the second floor and the PVR is on the first floor. We used to have 100ft cables snaking around our house so wired is out of the question, that is unless you can reccomend a cheap TV TUNER card under 100$

The reason I wanna do this is so i could store movies recorded on tv to my computer. So it would be wireless sent to my modem/router and then sent via wired to my comp

I just don't really want to spend $200 on a specific TV Tuner card for satellite becasue most only support basic cable

http://www.pccyber.com/?v=product&i=TV-HAU-PVR-500KIT


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

im posting this in gadgets please close this thread


----------

